# Whats optimum size for swarm traps



## DAM Bees (Mar 10, 2015)

What is the optimum size and configuration you use for swarm traps? I don't want to make them too small, does anyone have a good plan for a 10 frame deep trap? Thanks in advance, I want to build at least 4.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You don't need a plan. Take a deep and add a plywood top and bottom.  Well, OK, you do need to create an entrance somehow.

If you want to get fancy, add some shims around the perimeter of the bottom, (to ensure 'bee space') and leave a 2" gap for an entrance. I add the shims for both top and bottom as it doesn't take much time if you are cutting shims anyway.

Seeley's _Bait Hive_ study: http://ecommons.cornell.edu/bitstream/1813/2653/2/Bait Hives for Honey Bees.pdf

I only have medium boxes, so I add a 3" shim to get to the 40 liter optimum size. Even though it is the volume of a deep, I use the medium frames that I already have. Just move the bees before they can build comb off the bottom of the medium frame.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

A 10 frame deep would work just fine. There is a search function on the top right of the page and if you type in swarm trap size im sure you will have oodles of information to scroll through.


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

A deep single deep set up does fine. I have used corrugated nucs but the really large swarms will pass them by. I have also used the flower pot style trap with good success but they just didn't last long enough for me.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Article in March issue of American Bee Journal that shows how to build an easy trap hive. Made two in about two hours, not counting painting. They are just a little larger than a 10 frame deep, but hold 6 deep frames and are more vertical. I've got two more to make, hoping the bees give me time before they start swarming! Things are exploding with blooms and my hives are expanding fast. Walked by yesterday between showers and orientation flights sounded like the hives were swarming.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

DAM Bees said:


> What is the optimum size and configuration you use for swarm traps?


A firkin.


----------

